# christmas eve double



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

a couple sask coyotes, gotta love the .204. not much of a story caught them flat footed at my carcass pile


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Great lookin' coats on those dogs!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job saskredneck!! Congrats on the double. What grain bullet are you shooting?


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

im using hornady 36grains. its all they had last time i was in the local gunstore, seems to work pretty good. and the hides were in awsome condition. just need to put them on the board.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

saskredneck said:


> im using hornady 36grains. its all they had last time i was in the local gunstore, seems to work pretty good. and the hides were in awsome condition. just need to put them on the board.


What kind of distance are you shooting them from? I shoot 40 grainers out of my 204 and I feel like 300 yards for yotes would be max distance for a perfect hit. I bet those 36 grain jobs are absolutely scorching!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmmm!! Christmas eve-- so they were included in the wrapping line? 
Good shooting though, keep up the good work!!


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice job!!!!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Nice dogs!!!!!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I am just curious how you managed to get out of the house on Christmas Eve? That would never fly in my house plus we have like 13 (a little exagerated) Christmas events to attend during those two days.

nice looking dogs with some great full coats.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Always nice to have the drop on them ! Exactly like I enjoy seeing them...no clue your there


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

That would be awesome hunting good job, like those pelts


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

im not sure about distance as my farthest shot so far has been around 200 yards.


> I am just curious how you managed to get out of the house on Christmas Eve?


i farm and we have 140 head of cattle that have to be fed every morning and i shot thes on my way home.i also have a very understanding wife


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That's two really nice looking dogs there saskredneck congrats on the shooting. I'm not sure my wife would be that understanding on christmas eve. LOL


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

she likes the hide check that comes at the end of trapping season.lol


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good shooting and nice looking yotes!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Christmas came Early!! Good Job!!


----------

